# West Bend, Wi. Swap?



## ace (Jan 25, 2020)

Any info on this years meet? Thanks!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 27, 2020)

Any idea when this swap is taken place .... i actually dont have work this weekend ! So i hope its this weekend 
Bob


----------



## ricobike (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks like Feb 23rd.  See flyer attached.  Got this from https://www.wichaptermafca.com/swap-meet .


----------

